# The Worm Infestation :/



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

When we first got Ember at about ten weeks, she was INFESTED with worms. She had never been wormed before. I would not doubt the at least 4 times we wormed her she let out 75-100 worms (not kidding) full grown. I suspect she may have heartworm, but for the test she must wait until she is 6 months, and she just turned 5 months yesterday.

I'm really worried, I believe she doesn't still have worms, but...

Any advice?


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow thats alot of worms, is she skinny or bloated. Those can be signs of worms. As for heart worm, you can start her on heartguard now and then get the text right when shes 6 months, have you had a stool sample taken in?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

_Why do dogs need to be blood tested before starting heartworm medication? 

Before starting a preventive program, all dogs that could possibly be infected with mature heartworms should be tested. Giving heartworm preventives to dogs having heartworms can lead to severe reactions that could be harmful or even fatal to the dog. Puppies under seven months of age can be started on heartworm preventives without first testing. That is because it can take up to six and one half months after being bitten by infected mosquitoes before the dog will test positive. The puppy should be tested four to seven months after starting heartworm preventive to detect any infection acquired during the first few months of life. _

So if you are nervous, I guess you can start treating right now.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> _Why do dogs need to be blood tested before starting heartworm medication?
> 
> Before starting a preventive program, all dogs that could possibly be infected with mature heartworms should be tested. Giving heartworm preventives to dogs having heartworms can lead to severe reactions that could be harmful or even fatal to the dog. Puppies under seven months of age can be started on heartworm preventives without first testing. That is because it can take up to six and one half months after being bitten by infected mosquitoes before the dog will test positive. The puppy should be tested four to seven months after starting heartworm preventive to detect any infection acquired during the first few months of life. _
> 
> So if you are nervous, I guess you can start treating right now.


Thank you for that! I will get Diesel started immediately!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmm as for as I know, adult worms will not die with heart worm prevention because it is just that, prevention. Actual heartworm treatment for existing heartworms is more severe. Well thats what I know anyways, but I'm not a vet.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

No, the adult worms won't die. But if she is not infected, she won't become infected because of the heartworm preventative. If she is infected, once she is tested, then the treatment will begin.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I ran into some interesting info regarding heartworm treatment lately when we were talking to some rescues about adopting a shepherd. We ran across two different one that were heartworm positive and were being treated with preventative medication. Apparently this is fairly common among rescues who cannot afford the expensive treatment. I looked it up on the internet and found that is apparently correct. It is not a recommended treatment because it takes a long time to kill the adult heartworms this way so they continue damaging the heart. I just thought that was weird because it contradicted what I had previously been told.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

EmberLuvu said:


> When we first got Ember at about ten weeks, she was INFESTED with worms. She had never been wormed before. I would not doubt the at least 4 times we wormed her she let out 75-100 worms (not kidding) full grown. I suspect she may have heartworm, but for the test she must wait until she is 6 months, and she just turned 5 months yesterday.
> 
> I'm really worried, I believe she doesn't still have worms, but...
> 
> Any advice?


It's normal for puppies to have worms, most of them do. 
They get worms passed to them from their mothers before they
are born. However these are intestinal worms and are not an
indication for heart worms.

The ONLY way she could be infected with heartworms is if
she is receives a bite from a mosquito carrying the juvenile
parasites. With that in mind consider her risk of exposure.
Does she go outside to eliminate ? Is she outside around dusk ?
If you're in a COLD weather climate, the risk of exposure is
extremely low during cold months.

Being that she is so young, I would not worry too much about
heartworms. Even in the remote chance she did test positive,
they would be caught so quickly she would be able to get
treatment right away.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> I ran into some interesting info regarding heartworm treatment lately when we were talking to some rescues about adopting a shepherd. We ran across two different one that were heartworm positive and were being treated with preventative medication. Apparently this is fairly common among rescues who cannot afford the expensive treatment. I looked it up on the internet and found that is apparently correct. It is not a recommended treatment because it takes a long time to kill the adult heartworms this way so they continue damaging the heart. I just thought that was weird because it contradicted what I had previously been told.


I have a friend whose dog had heartworms and she could not afford the iv treatment so her vet did put her dog on heartgaurd to get rid of it worked for hers.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Jennmay said:


> I have a friend whose dog had heartworms and she could not afford the iv treatment so her vet did put her dog on heartgaurd to get rid of it worked for hers.


I am glad your friend's dog is okay. It's hard when your pet needs treatment you can't afford.


----------

